# New to diabetes but waiting to be given definate type is this normal?



## harryharry2012

Two days ago i was told that i have diabetes and that i have to be very careful as after a week i still have very high sugar levels and am waiting to see the specialist. 
I am 34 and it has all been very sudden and quite upset. My normal doctor, who is excellent has given advice and explained things.

However i am still not feeling very well at times due to me waiting to be given the insulin so decidied that i needed some time off work as i work in a very high pressured job. Unfortunatley he was not in today to give me a sick note so had to see another doctor. 

I had to argue to get a sick note as she said diabetes is no excuse to be off sick. 

I know in time i will get the medication to level out and deal with everything but felt really fed up at her response as she tried to write stress due to work. Is this what its going to be like until i have been given the correct meds?


----------



## bex123

hi and welcome to the forum  
you have come to right place for advice and and no question is silly

lets hope your normal dr gets back soon the other one you saw sounds like a waste of space


----------



## Northerner

Hi Harry, welcome to the forum  Sorry you have had such a diffcult and stressful time, the diagnosis is going to be enough to give you that in addition to the fact that high blood sugar levels will be making you feel unwell. The doctor should have realised and known all this, in my opinion. Maybe diabetes is not a reason to be given time off when managed well and under control, but since you are not yet even receiving treatment then that should certainly have been taken into account! I'm glad to hear that you managed to persuade hime eventually. The specialist doctor may presumably do other tests which can determine your type and suggest the appropriate treatment (they can test if you are producing insulin or not). When will you see the specialist? 

We do seem to be getting more and more new members who have not been properly diagnosed recently, which is really not good enough. If you continue to feel worse, then please get back in touch with the doctor and try and speed things along. In the meantime, try to limit your carbohydrate intake in order to reduce your need for insulin and keep your levels lower. Part of the problem with diagnosis can be your age - type 1 is more common in younger people, but by far from exclusively so (I was 49!).

Please let us know of any developments, or any other questions you may have and we'll do our best to help.


----------



## Steff

Hi there Harry and a warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## harryharry2012

thankyou for your quick response. My actual doctor has put me on 4x metformin and another drug but i am still getting levels of 23-28 during the day and wake up with levels above 16. He has said he thinks it type one because of the sudden nature and some of the blood tests and the fact that the medicine is not bringing down my levels. I have also gone onto a very healthy diet low gi but dont know whether that is right. Hense why i wanted to be signed off to try and work things out and get to an even keel.


----------



## Andy HB

Hello Harry, welcome to the forum.

When my brother was diagnosed recently, he was booked off work for atleast a couple of weeks and his diagnosis was pretty much immediate (Type 2, like me) and he was on medication almost straight away.

Anyway, what Northerner says is spot on.

I hope you get the diagnosis and treatment pretty quick.

Meanwhile have a snoop around and feel free to ask any questions. I suspect that you'll have lots of those!

Andy


----------



## Northerner

harryharry2012 said:


> thankyou for your quick response. My actual doctor has put me on 4x metformin and another drug but i am still getting levels of 23-28 during the day and wake up with levels above 16. He has said he thinks it type one because of the sudden nature and some of the blood tests and the fact that the medicine is not bringing down my levels. I have also gone onto a very healthy diet low gi but dont know whether that is right. Hense why i wanted to be signed off to try and work things out and get to an even keel.



The metformin would probably take a little while to take effect, so its effect (if any) may not be clear yet. Did he measure you for ketones (or even mention them). If you get these when levels are high, this can be an indication of Type 1. You can get urine testing sticks to indicate their presence, plus it can be detected by a smell of pear drops on the breath. Have you been given a meter then? When is the specialist appointment? I'm asking all this because my experience was of going downhill very quickly and I ended up in hospital for a week - that doesn't always happen, but do keep a close eye on your levels and ask your doctor for ketostix or a ketone test if you suddenly feel much worse. I had a virus at the time, but ketones can also make you feel very sick and cause you to lose weight rapidly, so keep an eye on that too.


----------



## harryharry2012

The appaointment is in 10 days time and i do have the sweety breath. i am watching levels very carefully and now off work resting when i need too. but i will watch out and get some of these urine tests. Thanks


----------



## Northerner

harryharry2012 said:


> The appaointment is in 10 days time and i do have the sweety breath. i am watching levels very carefully and now off work resting when i need too. but i will watch out and get some of these urine tests. Thanks



Good to hear Harry. Don't be afraid of going back to your doctor or A&E if you find things getting worse, which I hope they don't.


----------



## harryharry2012

I have to say this site is very good and helpful thank you. I think i am going to be on here alot as i find out more!


----------



## cazscot

Hi Harry, welcome to the forum


----------



## harryharry2012

Another question, sorry is it normal for my legs/ mucles to feel funny when lying down. it is not like the cramps i get at mo in it is just a strange sort of tingleing


----------



## Northerner

harryharry2012 said:


> Another question, sorry is it normal for my legs/ mucles to feel funny when lying down. it is not like the cramps i get at mo in it is just a strange sort of tingleing



A lot of people experience this when their levels are going up and down, or also when their levels are high for some time. This is hopefully a transient thing that will disappear after your levels are being properly controlled, although they may persist for a while whilst you are achieving good control. Have you reported this to your doctor? Best to give them all the symptoms you are experiencing, whether they appear strange to you or not, so your doctor can assess them and advise.

I had this for several weeks after diagnosis but rarely experience it nowadays.


----------



## harryharry2012

Another day, another question, sorry ..... I am finding it increadibly hard to focus or read for any length of time. I am also very snappy at times, which i then get upset about because i have a go at my 7 year old or wife, who are both being very understanding. Its a bit jeckle and hyde. I this common? I feel like locking myself away not to upset or offend anyone!


----------



## Northerner

Don't worry about asking questions Harry  This is very common, as high or swinging blood sugar levels affect your sight and mood. This is a temporary thing, and both will improve when you start getting better levels, although it will take a little time. If you normally drive then it's probably not a good idea whilst your eyesight is affected like this. Do explain to your family that these are extremely common symptoms. You will feel dramatically better when you start getting the right treatment. It might even be worth pestering your doctor to try and get you an earlier appointment to decide your type - the sooner they decide your type, the sooner you can start to feel well again. Did you buy any ketostix for ketone testing? If not, ask your doctor for some. Also, because you are on metformin, you are entitled to free prescriptions, so ask the doctor for a form.

If things are getting worse, then get back to your doctor and tell him you are considering going into A&E - don't feel bad about this.


----------



## Andy HB

harryharry2012 said:


> Another day, another question, sorry ..... I am finding it increadibly hard to focus or read for any length of time. I am also very snappy at times, which i then get upset about because i have a go at my 7 year old or wife, who are both being very understanding. Its a bit jeckle and hyde. I this common? I feel like locking myself away not to upset or offend anyone!



You will find that your eyesight will start doing some pretty odd things once your diagnosis has been sorted and your treatment begins. During this time (could be a few months, but decide that with your GP), do not go off and buy any new glasses! You may well find that your prescription changes quite drastically.

I found that some days, I could even read better without my glasses and then on others everything was blurry. But, it should eventually settle down.

Been there, done that with the jeckle and hyde thing. Just have to breathe a few times before saying anything and just 'bite your tongue'! Again, it is something that should pass. I find that I'm much more measured in my responses to people now (I hope!).

Andy


----------



## fruitloaf

your situation sounds very similar to the one I was in about a month ago (diagnosed with probable type 1 at late age of 28, put on metformin by GP, waited weeks for hospital appointment with rising glucose results) I didn't have ketones but I felt very tired and thirsty all the time and had bad muscle cramps at night. I would strongly urge you to go back to your GP and ask them to phone the local diabetes centre for advice. I wish I had insisted on this when I was first diagnosed but waited 4 weeks to see a specialist who confirmed my suspicions that metformin was doing nothing for me at all.


----------



## harryharry2012

Thankyou for all the advice. My levels seems to be coming down today but i feel like i am constantly in a state of hang over. BS has come down today from 20 to 11.8, lowest over two weeks. Still feelin very tired and dizzy but maybe the mass of metformin and the other drug i am on (cant remeber what that one is called) are having some effect. I plan to get some testing stixs soon, tried today but to knackered to keep searching after boots said they did not have them. Also trying to keep by stress levels down

Again it is great to have the advice!


----------



## Northerner

Hey Harry, hope tomorrow is a better day for you


----------



## harryharry2012

Well sugar levels today have stayed below 20 (Between 14-19) which is better but i do not feel any better, I am guessing I am going to feel rough until I see the specialist, got hopes up that maybe if they came down all would be good with the world .... even thought mmmmm could get back to work earlier but I think it is slowly sinking in that if I push my self i will be even worse and quite frankly, i cant see how much more crappy I could feel. I shouldnt moan as people have a much worse situation than I but I just find being able to post as a bit of therapy. Please dont think I am always moaning!!!!!


----------



## KayC

harryharry2012 said:


> Well sugar levels today have stayed below 20 (Between 14-19) which is better but i do not feel any better, I am guessing I am going to feel rough until I see the specialist, got hopes up that maybe if they came down all would be good with the world .... even thought mmmmm could get back to work earlier but I think it is slowly sinking in that if I push my self i will be even worse and quite frankly, i cant see how much more crappy I could feel. I shouldnt moan as people have a much worse situation than I but I just find being able to post as a bit of therapy. Please dont think I am always moaning!!!!!


Hi Harry
Moan away, I sometimes think that this is the only place I can do proper moaning!
Hope you'll get definate dx and suitable treatment asap.
Kay


----------



## Northerner

We understand Harry. I promise you will feel much better once you are diagnosed  I felt so ill when I was diagnosed, but a couple of days later I felt fighting fit and felt a bit of a fraud/frustrated at still being in hospital! I even expected to be able to go and run the marathon I had planned to do a week later! I can't help but think that you need insulin, although I may be wrong of course. You will still feel bad because your blood glucose levels are still twice what they should be, instead of three times so don't feel bad about feeling bad - if you see what I mean!


----------



## harryharry2012

Well i have just recorded my lowest BS test level 10.3. This I am happy about!

 Just a litttle concerned as to why my Kidneys are aching or the lower back area is. Trying not to get too excited as i have had a low bs dip before and then it goes up but something different i suppose.

Tried more exercise yesterday, which was good but meant i was so tired i was in bed very early and feeling a bit rough by end of the day Hoping beyond hope the specialist can help to make me feeling human for a day again!)


----------



## rosie56

*Hi Harry*

Hi, I`m new to this site too and have found it a great comfort. I am newly diagnosed with type 1 at the age of 54 and like you it came as a great shock. However been to the clinic again today and been told that they`re now not sure what type I have because of an auto immune thingy! Don`t let this other doctor get you down and don`t see her again, some are good, some are useless. Best of luck with everything and look after yourself.xx


----------



## harryharry2012

Well going to see the consultant tommorow to hopefully be told what type of diabetes. My sugar levels are have now been 7 when i get up for two days so I am hoping that maybe all the tabllets are starting to work, they seem to be. Im fed up of trying to self diagnose and work out! (My brain thinks its Doctor Kildare)

Still very confused over why i a still not feeling better though and after any sort of exercise i need to sleep after, the tingling in the fingers and toes and aching in the legs! I thought once i got my levels down it would all be well again but that dosent seem to be happening. I am not sure if I am having hypos or what to do because my levels are not yet managed!

Have made a list of questions but was wondering if anyone has any tips on key questions i need to ask!


----------



## Northerner

The morning readings sound a lot better Harry - good news! It will take quite some time before you are feeling well again as blood sugar levels have a major influence on almost everything you can think of - and probably never even considered before! I hope that the consultant has some good answers for you. Some people find it helpful to take a friend or relative with them as there can be a lot to absorb and two heads are better than one.

Ask about what tests you can expect (for your feet and eyes in particular, but also things like kidney function and cholesterol). Also, ask for blood testing strips to be prescribed so that you can judge how any dietary changes affect you and retain some flexibility in your diet.

Of course, you may have a lot of other questions if they diagnose you as Type 1 and needing insulin. If you are told anything and you don't quite catch it or understand it, ask for it to be explained again.

Good luck!


----------



## harryharry2012

Well i have been to see the specialist and they now think most prob type 2. They are keeping me on current meds 4x metformin and sital ..... cant remember at the momemnt. Blood pressure good and no ketones. they are going to review in 3 months to pssibly change to injections. Head spinning from information but now feeling more in control with a better idea of how to improve things.
Got to go for more blood tests, eye and see the diet person ........... that will be fun! Feeeling happier thats for sure. 
However what is not clear is will I suffer from hypo or hypas? as this was not discussed. if i am feeling rough i know i will check my bs but what next?
Thanks again for all your support and advice so far!


----------



## Northerner

Hi Harry, glad to hear that you have had a more positive diagnosis, if not totally convincing! Hypos only really affect people who are treated with insulin, although there are certain other medications - possibly sitagliptin, which is what I think you are on - that can cause lows. You may experience the symptoms of a low without actually being hypo, as the body sometimes 'thinks' it is low when you begin to get your levels into a more normal range. If you feel odd, always best to test so that you can associate the sensations with a number. Hypers are the opposite end of things and we can all suffer from them if we happen to eat the wrong things. Personally, I think of a hyper as being anything in double figures, but you may get a few in this range before your medication really starts to work. The symptoms of a hyper tend to be much different from a low/hypo - I usually feel a bit sick.

Glad to hear you sounding so much happier - you know where we are if you have any questions!


----------



## Andy HB

Just read up what Sitagliptin does in my Diabetes X-Pert notes (that's its trade name apparently, it's also known as Januvia).

"It's a DPP-4 inhibitor that reduces the action of an enzyme that breaks down a naturally occurring gut hormone. This hormone helps to stimulate insulin production. People are less likely to experience hypos or weight gain with this medication."

So, I take that to mean that it is possible to suffer a hypo using it, but it isn't as likely as someone on insulin or gliclazide.

Andy


----------



## wallycorker

harryharry2012 said:


> ........................but now feeling more in control with a better idea of how to improve things.
> Got to go for more blood tests, eye and see the diet person ...........


Hi Harry, 

I'm a non-insulin-dependent Type 2 myself. I'm glad things seem to be improving for you so quickly. 

Has anyone suggested to you that maybe you should reduce the amount of any starchy carbohydrate that you eat - i.e. cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta, rice, pizza etc? Because that usually leads to a big improvement in blood glucose levels - and quickly too.

Good luck and best wishes - John


----------



## harryharry2012

Well best day yet 5.3, 5.0, 5.2, 5.3 

Hoping to get to 4 at some point.


----------



## Steff

harryharry2012 said:


> Well best day yet 5.3, 5.0, 5.2, 5.3
> 
> Hoping to get to 4 at some point.



Thats great numbers there well done Harry.


----------



## Northerner

harryharry2012 said:


> Well best day yet 5.3, 5.0, 5.2, 5.3
> 
> Hoping to get to 4 at some point.



Those numbers are *perfect* Harry, don't worry about getting 4s!


----------



## am64

you dont need 4 s harry just try and keep steady levels dont swing to much ...you've come down a long way since you first started to test ...so somethings working ...best of luck x


----------



## CD1959

*I am reading your journey with fascination*



harryharry2012 said:


> Well best day yet 5.3, 5.0, 5.2, 5.3
> 
> Hoping to get to 4 at some point.



Hi Harry, Christine here, I was diagnosed on the 9th Sept, got the blurry eyes the cramps, thirst, peeing so MUCH - 3-4 times every night too! Doc told me to drastically change my life style and the nurse would advise me, I couldn't see her for 15 days as she was busy!!!!  I had no clue (and still not much better) what to eat, what to do or not do! Half of my symptoms I didnt realise were because I was so poorly, numb feet, cold feet etc etc I am still finding things out now, bloke at work advising me as he is diabetic too. I don't know if I am type 1 or 2? The nurse told me to 'live like a nun' until I can have more blood test, she thinks i might have to inject if my levels dont come down! I am impressed that you all know your levels, I KNOW NOTHING! I was immediately put on metformin and statins for my cholesterol (yep that was high too). I go to see the nurse on Wednesday just before my flight to Australia to see my sister. I am worried about the plane, I have no clue what to do. My head is woosey so much and I feel 'odd' people tell me to eat a mars bar!!! the nurse said dont eat chocolate - I'm listening to the nurse obviously and 'living like a nun'. Cant wait to get sorted then I can relax a bit.


----------



## harryharry2012

CD1959 said:


> Hi Harry, Christine here, I was diagnosed on the 9th Sept, got the blurry eyes the cramps, thirst, peeing so MUCH - 3-4 times every night too! Doc told me to drastically change my life style and the nurse would advise me, I couldn't see her for 15 days as she was busy!!!!  I had no clue (and still not much better) what to eat, what to do or not do! Half of my symptoms I didnt realise were because I was so poorly, numb feet, cold feet etc etc I am still finding things out now, bloke at work advising me as he is diabetic too. I don't know if I am type 1 or 2? The nurse told me to 'live like a nun' until I can have more blood test, she thinks i might have to inject if my levels dont come down! I am impressed that you all know your levels, I KNOW NOTHING! I was immediately put on metformin and statins for my cholesterol (yep that was high too). I go to see the nurse on Wednesday just before my flight to Australia to see my sister. I am worried about the plane, I have no clue what to do. My head is woosey so much and I feel 'odd' people tell me to eat a mars bar!!! the nurse said dont eat chocolate - I'm listening to the nurse obviously and 'living like a nun'. Cant wait to get sorted then I can relax a bit.



I have found this site really helpful as still waiting to se a range of nurses etc. I supose for me i stopped booze and have followed a low GI diet as well as the drugs etc. I know how you feel as no one can make a definate decision but i am just happy as i have started to get everything sorted. I have found that a variety fo approaches is helping me and i have kept record of what i am eating and testing 4 times a day. Ask you nurse for a blood testing unit!

I am sure your australia trip will be fine! I was told i would have to inject and could do as they will review in three months.... lots of uncertatines but if you do have concerns post them on here and people will give help that makes sense (not he mars bar stuff!!!!!!)


----------



## Andy HB

Mars bars are not the best hypo treatment because of the fat content (fat tends to slow down the absorption of glucose into the bloodstream). 

You need something that is faster acting like glucose tablets (I used to use Dextrose) or jelly babies (Northey's favourite!). Lucozade is another possibility, if a little more bulky.

Andy


----------



## harryharry2012

Sorry Christine i forgot to say good luck with the nurse and i am not living too much like a nun, quite enjoying cooking different food types and losing the weight is no bad thing!

Rant away any time i do it all the time, it just seems better to doit on here ratherthan to my wife whos had toput up with the mood swings..... not so sure I would have been so supportive!


----------



## harryharry2012

Strange day with levels going up and down from 4-10.8 I now feel very tired. Have not had anything different to eat so just confused as to why I am up and down today.


----------



## Steff

harryharry2012 said:


> Strange day with levels going up and down from 4-10.8 I now feel very tired. Have not had anything different to eat so just confused as to why I am up and down today.



Do you feel like you might be coming down with the flu or anything like that? or have you had a particularly stressful day all of these factors can make your levels go up and down x


----------



## harryharry2012

I am getting ready to return to work, that could be stressing me out i supose?


----------



## Steff

harryharry2012 said:


> I am getting ready to return to work, that could be stressing me out i supose?



Ah right you have had some time off have you? Well if thats stressing you out it may be the answer to your swinging BG levels.


----------



## harryharry2012

well returned to work and keeping levels to btween 5 and 6 on an average Not easy, just have to keep telling myself to keep calm and carry on. Very tired but getting there. 

Quick question since going to the specialist i had a blood test the next day for more tests escpecially chloestral which was very high. Results are well overdue and he also said my doctor would conact me re this and also eye tests etc. however i have not heard a thing in weeks, no offer of any support. I have seen no nurse and quite frankly if it wasnt for this site id be going mental. Should i phone to see the doctor?


----------



## Northerner

Good news on the numbers Harry  If there's one thing I've learned over the past couple of years it's that you do have to be very proactive in order to get a good level of care. I think often doctors etc. only respond to people who kick up a bit of a fuss! So yes, I would ring them and get an appointment to discuss your results and where you are regarding your treatment and medication.


----------



## harryharry2012

well after weeks of strict diet and no drinking i have decided to have atreat and enjoy 2 low calorie largers tonight woo hoooo! Levels now staying between 5 and 7, exercising and restining when needed.


----------



## Northerner

harryharry2012 said:


> well after weeks of strict diet and no drinking i have decided to have atreat and enjoy 2 low calorie largers tonight woo hoooo! Levels now staying between 5 and 7, exercising and restining when needed.



Excellent Harry, you have certainly earned a treat so enjoy it!


----------



## KayC

harryharry2012 said:


> well after weeks of strict diet and no drinking i have decided to have atreat and enjoy 2 low calorie largers tonight woo hoooo! Levels now staying between 5 and 7, exercising and restining when needed.



Enjoy your treat Harry, you've earned it!!


----------



## harryharry2012

well only had one beer. Felt a bit weird so i think i am going to stay away from them for a bit longer. Did not impact on sugar levels too much but just did not enjoy it. Plan to have my favourite tipple next time .... vodka.


----------

